# Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

I am looking into buying an 1999 Audi a6 wagon 122,000 miles automatic, loaded interior
The thing that makes me uneasy is its being sold for 7000 i was wondering if this is a good deal or not the car looks very clean and was dealer serviced


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (burton198)*

also some info not included its a 2.8 Quattro AWD


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (burton198)*

If it's a '99 avant then it's a given that it's a 2.8. Anyway, $7000 is kinda steep for a '99 with 122,000mi. Save your money and keep looking, you WILL find others (2.8l)with less miles for the same price, maybe even a little less.


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Just got the same exact thing for $5,500, but with 119k. Immacualte condition too.
I'll post some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (SummerSnow)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (SummerSnow)*

I'm not gonna tell how much I pay for a 99 2.8q sedan with 242k km (150k miles)


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (PerL)*

It's no fun if you don't tell us!


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_It's no fun if you don't tell us!

Yup, tell us!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (SummerSnow)*

Ok, '99 2.8q sedan, 150k miles, $22.000 is what I pay for it today


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (PerL)*

I've got some cars to sell you








OP - for reference, your car in central Canada would be selling used for $7.5K to $10K CDN.



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 11:19 AM 9/28/2007_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (PerL)*

Now I think maybe it would have better if you didn't tell us! Good lord, that's a lot of money!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Depends... maybe PerL paid in Peso's.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Depends... maybe PerL paid in Peso's.

Could be. But then again as far as the US Dollar has fallen in comparison to the Euro that's just some pocket change.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I get the sense that they want you to ride a bicycle in Norway and neighboring countries.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Buying Audi A6 need to know if good deal (GLS-S4)*

Yeah, new car taxes are ridiculous here. A new A6 starts at nearly $70k, for the base model, the 2.0 TDI (140 hp). My 2.8q was probably well over $100k when it was new, back in '99.


_Modified by PerL at 7:50 PM 9-28-2007_


----------

